# Aerobic DVDs?



## daisymoo84 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello,

I love doing the Rosemary Conley aerobic DVDs as they are suitable for all levels of fitness. Whilst I'm not too unfit there's certainly room for improvement  I often find a lot of celebrity ones way too hard! I was just wondering if anyone else here uses aerobic videos and had any favourites they could recommend?

Thanks


----------

